# European Open 2010: Agility in the Rain



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ok, I'm totally split on this. On one side, the athleticism of these dogs is just... indescribable! It's insane just how good they are- just how hard they're pushing! I would never downplay that; it's incredible.

But on the other hand- it's exactly what I'm talking about here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...y-sport-where-your-best-isnt-good-enough.html

Don't you think the owners are kind of taking advantage of the trust and devotion the dog is willing to provide? I mean- full out sprints driving HARD into a muddy weave pole entry, or flying across a slippery wet dogwalk!? Why would you ask your animal to do that?? Of course they WILL do it. You've trained them to do it- to work hard, play hard. But man- that is just so dangerous to ask of your dog.

This video is so awesome, but so shocking too. I wonder if they post specs about how many dogs injured themselves at the event?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

That's kind of surprising. 

We've had several flyball training days cancelled due to rain because of the dangers of running dogs on wet grass. There's a video on my team's YouTube page of people using leaf blowers and towels to dry off a dirt field for a trial.


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I love this video!! I believe some of these dogs were originally bred for hard work. you won't find a dog not herding his sheep because it's raining or a sled dog not working because it's snowing. IMHO if the dog can do it and is perfectly healthy, why not?


----------

